# Lobster problems



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

My lobster sim just arrived. But its only get voice and text connection. Not data! They sent text message saying they will send "internet settings shortly" but that hasn't arrived.
My phone is 4g has mobile data switched on and is connected to lobster network.

Ideas? Their customer support closed Sundays....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wait until Monday...?


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Sure pesky lol but not confident...think will be finding out how nice they are at cancelling!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/pg/freetvlanz/photos/?tab=album&album_id=2406850246039890

I assume you want those? But if your phone is reasonably current it should set them by itself. Android phones have been doing that for almost a decade.

Have you turned the phone off. Waited a few minutes and restarted? Fully off or reboot.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks Nickz! That was so clever!

I added access point and it now works! My phone is dual sim moto g power 2018 version..maybe as this was a 2nd sim the auto setup didnt work so well....


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

After all that.... the data speed is terrible here in Catalunya for Lobster ..only 3 Mbps compared to wife's Orange 24 Mbps so will have ro cancel. Let's see if they as nice and jokey when i request cancel.

Once tried to cancel with Yoigo and they basically said they would and then made excuses and even charged me for a month when i hadnt even activated the Sim...


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

It very well might be a problem of using your second SIM card slot. In many phones the second slot isn't compatible with 4G networks (LTE, etc). Try switching the Lobster SIM card temporarily to slot one and see how it goes.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks. Lobster is already on the main slot 1 . I have checked again just now and still carp wobbly 2 to 4 Mbps

I think I did hear that movistar signal is weak in these here parts...


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

kalohi said:


> It very well might be a problem of using your second SIM card slot. In many phones the second slot isn't compatible with 4G networks (LTE, etc). Try switching the Lobster SIM card temporarily to slot one and see how it goes.


Update!! Your excellent idea got me googling and yes to have either SIM as 4G you must disable the other! As only one of Sims can be 4G. So did this and now getting acceptable speed.
THANKS


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

andyviola said:


> Update!! Your excellent idea got me googling and yes to have either SIM as 4G you must disable the other! As only one of Sims can be 4G. So did this and now getting acceptable speed.
> THANKS


You can check 4g coverage online: Cobertura 4G y 4G+. Móviles y Mapa cobertura - Movistar


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks Skip. Worried when 3G disappears as wifes phone is that! Ridiculous how a phone only 2 years old costing hundreds can become obsolete..what a racket.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Hahahaha. Turns out my wife's phone (one i bought this sim for) can indeed pick up the lobster 4g and GET AN AMAZING 90 MBPS HERE NOW!

ALL COOL....


----------

